# Exciting new tv series wants to hear from you!



## kat.twofour

*TV production company Twofour are looking for people to take part in a brand new documentary series featuring would be entrepreneurs as they build or renovate and open a hotel or guest house for the very first time.

We want to follow fledgling hoteliers as they make their life changing journey from investing in the right location, tackling the ups and downs of refurbishment to finally opening their very own business to paying guests. 

If you’re a ‘would be’ hotel or guest house entrepreneur, at the start or halfway through your renovation and due to open to paying guests by the summer of 2016, please get in touch, we’d love to know more!

Please contact Kat – Kat.healy [at] twofour.co.uk / +44 1752 727643 for more information.

Thank you and we look forward to hearing from you soon.*


----------

